# spinning- picking a fleece for spinning



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wanted to give this fella a big kiss he was to cute and touch his ears they look so soft. Enjoy.
http://www.sheepcabana.com/?p=1735


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

That's so interesting. I wish we had that many choice in Missouri.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You will just have to buy a farm and raise your own... I would love to....


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I would love that too! Right now i depend on kids in FFA or 4-H, they give me wool after they shear and show them. Otherwise they just burn it!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no not burning. I would cry....


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

One of my favorite things is bringing home a wonderfully sheepy smelly fleece and coaxing it into fluffy, candy cotton fiber. At least that is what you will get if you've chosen well and scoured correctly. Sometimes, I'm in a hurry, and, well, things don't come out so well. Whether done correctly or not, it then becomes an awful lot of fiber to comb and spin. But when you are done--oh what a wonderful feeling of pride, accomplishment....!
I love sheep and wool shows.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

deenashoemaker said:


> That's so interesting. I wish we had that many choice in Missouri.


Are there sheep and wool shows in Missouri? If not, try the county fair sheep barns. Small farmers may sell/give you a fleece at shearing time--usually in spring. I once got a Jacob fleece from a zoo at shearing time.
Then there is always on line. There is a site for California Varigated Mutant (CVM) that I desperately want to order from, but I have too much wool to spin already--including CVM which is a soft wool and spins nicely. Highly recommend it. Jacob is nice too, but tends to be courser.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Still looking for a wool source in Missouri. In our town has a suri alpaca farm. She only sells to mills and products she knits herself. Hasselbrinks Harmony Ranch. She'll take tours by appointment. Not really interested if I can't buy for my own use.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

An excellent article - I have asked her about putting her blog info on my website. I saw the word "picking" and first thought of the step in processing - now realize she meant "choosing"!


----------

